# 5 Stage Vet Check on 16 yr Old Gelding



## TwiggyL (4 January 2018)

Hi all,

I have found what seems to be a lovely pony, 16yr old 13.2hh welsh section C gelding. 

The Seller is not keen putting him through a 5 stage check as she says it is too strenuous for a 16 year old horse. She said she would rather put him through a 2 stage. Is this a red flag?

Thanks


----------



## ihatework (4 January 2018)

Potentially a red flag but not necessarily.
On a 2 stage you would still have eyes/heart/flexions done etc.
What is the pony being purchased for and what sort of workload is it in at the moment?


----------



## TwiggyL (4 January 2018)

Schooled a few times a week and a hack a week - something along those lines. Would like to take him out on sponsored rides as well but nothing strenuous.

I have been told that he has not been ridden for 2 weeks and was lightly hacked and occasionally schooled prior to him being sold. The seller had mentioned that he is unfit and slightly chubby at present.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 January 2018)

For me it would be a big red flag!

I've had very green horses vetted, who were in a similar amount of work, and had a five stage done, his fitness would be taken into account...


----------



## TwiggyL (4 January 2018)

She has now agreed to it! Got a vet with a good reputation via horsey friends and who she also knows of to check him! She seems happy with that...


----------



## Widgeon (4 January 2018)

TwiggyL said:



			She has now agreed to it! Got a vet with a good reputation via horsey friends and who she also knows of to check him! She seems happy with that...
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good, well done. I'm glad for your sake - now at least even if he fails, he won't ever be the one that potentially got away!


----------



## TwiggyL (4 January 2018)

Have to say my pony search has been stressful, to say the least! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sparemare (4 January 2018)

Ah good.  Good luck with the vetting!


----------



## Shay (5 January 2018)

I have to say for myself I'm not sure I would bother with a full 5 stage vetting for that age and anticipated use.  I'm presuming it isn't needed for insurance purposes?  A 16 year old horse for hacking shouldn't be that expensive.  OP - please don't expect him to pass with no advisories.  Obviously there could be a serious issue - as there could be on any animal at any age.  But I wouldn't personally expect a 16 year old to move away from a flexion test without a misstep for example.  (And of course this is included in a 2 stage as well.)  Wishing you the best of luck though.  Waiting for a vetting is nerve wracking!


----------

